# ADMINS/MODS



## x_kaos_x (Jun 13, 2008)

Im xjuniorx on the forum!!
i forgot my password so i used the password recovery system and got nothing??!!!!
I NEVER GOT EMAIL I EVEN CHECKED SPAM I EVEN TURNED SPAMGUARD OFF
AND STILL NOTHING SO I JUST MADE THIS NEW ACCOUNT....

NOW CAN YOU DELETE THE XJUNIORX account so ON THIS ACCOUNT I CAN USE MY MAIN EMAIL

my email is

[email protected]

OR ANOTHER WAY IS CAN YOU CHANGE MY PASSWORD AND SEND ME A PM AND ILL LOGIN WITH THAT PASS
AND ILL CHANGE THE PASS!!

PLEASE!

I AM XJUNIORX


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

Forum bug? More like user bug


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Forum bug? More like user bug


No kidding. What is up with this guy. Does he understand "shame"?


----------



## x_kaos_x (Jun 13, 2008)

Where is the userbug forum??

i think GBATEMP doesnt send emails to yahoo accounts?

plz help


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 13, 2008)

x_kaos_x said:
			
		

> Where is the userbug forum??
> 
> i think GBATEMP doesnt send emails to yahoo accounts?
> 
> plz help








i give up


----------



## x_kaos_x (Jun 13, 2008)

well..what do i do then?


----------



## fischju (Jun 13, 2008)

Come on IRC and ask an admin
Go to efnet.org, put in a nick in the web loging on the right, put #gbatemp.net as the channel


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 13, 2008)

You could always try sending a PM to an admin or something...
Now excuse me while I sign you up to email porn.


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

x_kaos_x said:
			
		

> Where is the userbug forum??



Epic win


----------



## x_kaos_x (Jun 13, 2008)

wtf dont sign me up for porn! and ok!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 13, 2008)

x_kaos_x said:
			
		

> wtf dont sign me up for porn! and ok!


on the inside, he really wants it =D


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh shit, it's OPIUM!  DISPERSE!


----------



## Opium (Jun 13, 2008)

I've sent you an email to [email protected]

Hopefully that solves the situation.


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 13, 2008)

alright everything is good im on my main account!
thanks!


----------



## fischju (Jun 13, 2008)

xjuniorx said:
			
		

> alright everything is good im on my main account!
> thanks!



You could have made this thread hilarious by saying 'WHAT, I DIDN'T LOSE MY ACCOUNT, WHO IS THAT GUY!?'


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2008)

This thread is already hilarious.


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 13, 2008)

lmao!!


----------



## da_head (Jun 13, 2008)

woah. kid's been here for 4 days, and he's had 68 posts O.O. dats pro

(i'm saying that's alot for a newbie, i'm sure u veterans can top that easily)


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 13, 2008)

lol i ask alot of questions XD


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 13, 2008)

xjuniorx said:
			
		

> lmao!!



............................................______  __
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,
.........................,/..............................................."  :,
.....................,?...........................  ...........................\,
.................../..................................................  .........,}
................./..................................................  ....,:`^`..}
.............../..................................................  .,:"........./
..............?.....__............................  .............:`.........../
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`.  ......._/
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`...  ..}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|...........  ...`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,..............  .............`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\........  ..._,-%.......`\
...................................,


----------



## x_kaos_x (Jun 13, 2008)

Im xjuniorx on the forum!!
i forgot my password so i used the password recovery system and got nothing??!!!!
I NEVER GOT EMAIL I EVEN CHECKED SPAM I EVEN TURNED SPAMGUARD OFF
AND STILL NOTHING SO I JUST MADE THIS NEW ACCOUNT....

NOW CAN YOU DELETE THE XJUNIORX account so ON THIS ACCOUNT I CAN USE MY MAIN EMAIL

my email is

[email protected]

OR ANOTHER WAY IS CAN YOU CHANGE MY PASSWORD AND SEND ME A PM AND ILL LOGIN WITH THAT PASS
AND ILL CHANGE THE PASS!!

PLEASE!

I AM XJUNIORX


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 13, 2008)

I used this pic two times already on this guy, so one more won't hurt.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 13, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha


----------

